# Unser Online-Shop ist da!



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen.

Es hat zwar etwas gedauert, aber der Online Shop ist jetzt endlich verfügbar.

http://shop.tohisparts.de

Es sind zwar noch nicht alle Artikel Online, aber wir Arbeiten daran.
Es lohnt sich also, in nächster zeit öfters mal reinzuschauen.

Viel Spass schonmal beim Anmelden und Einkaufen.

Besonders Danken möchte ich auch noch folgenden Personen, ohne die der Shop wohl nie zustande gekommen wäre:

Sonja (Für nächtelanges AGB Tippen, Programmieren, Psychologische Betreuung...*) 

Marcel (Der in seiner wenigen Freizeit "mal eben" den Shop aus dem boden gestampft hat, und ihn dann auch noch auf dem Server zum laufen bekommen hat!)

Den "Jungs aus dem Chat" für unzählige Testkäufe, Testen, lesen, u.s.w.
:s1:

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Matze001 (6 Juni 2011)

Hallo Timo,

dann wünsch ich auf diesem Wege auch noch einmal viel Erfolg!

Es ist schön mit anzusehen wie das Projekt tohisparts so langsam wächst 

Den Shop aus dem Boden zu stampfen war gar nicht so schwer, 10 Mausklicks und
20 Zeilen Text später war das schon erledigt... Die 5Minuten habe ich dafür immer
übrig 

Sonja hatte da viel mehr arbeit, ich denke mal das man sie in den letzten Tagen so wenig im Chat gelesen hat lässt erkennen wie viel Kraft es sie gekostet haben muss :-D


Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Tommi (6 Juni 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Es ist schön mit anzusehen wie das *Projekt* tohisparts so langsam wächst...


 
... und dann möglichst schnell in einen dauerhaften erfolgreichen *Prozeß* übergeht!!!

Ich wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg für Euer Geschäft.  

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juni 2011)

Ich bin ja davon überzeugt, das Sonja die ganze Arbeit macht:

Telefondienst
Regale einräumen
Buchhaltung
Kaffee kochen
Waren im Regal abstauben
Hof fegen

...und Timo sitzt mit einer Flasche Bier vor dem Chat 

Aber bei der Arbeitsteilung läuft wenigstens das Geschäft. 
Viel erfolg ihr zwei :-D

Gruss Helmut


----------



## diabolo150973 (6 Juni 2011)

Hallo Ihr 2,

ich wünsche Euch natürlich auch eine goldene Zukunft und gehe davon aus, dass die nächste Runde, bei passender Gelegenheit,  im Lehmitz auf "Fa. Heizer" geht. Es muss ja nicht gleich eine Lokalrunde sein... 

Also dann: Viel Erfolg!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## reliability (6 Juni 2011)

Hallo Timo, 




Matze001 schrieb:


> Es ist schön mit anzusehen wie das Projekt tohisparts so langsam wächst :wink:


... vor allem wenn man nach und nach einen Überblick bekommt, was ihr so alles in eurem Lager habt.



Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Es sind zwar noch nicht alle Artikel Online, aber wir Arbeiten daran.


... hierfür wünsche ich euch beiden das notwendige Durchhaltevermögen:s1:

Ich wünsche euch natürlich auch einen guten Start für euren Online-Shop und das sich der Aufwand auch im zukünftigen Umsatz bemerkbar macht!

Gruß


----------



## Ralle (6 Juni 2011)

Viel Erfolg Heizer und Mega-Verkäufe natürlich!


----------



## Markus (6 Juni 2011)

was ist ein "Geldscheinprüftischgerät" ?

http://shop.tohisparts.de/product_info.php?cPath=36&products_id=170


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juni 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> was ist ein "Geldscheinprüftischgerät" ?
> 
> http://shop.tohisparts.de/product_info.php?cPath=36&products_id=170



Du kaufst dein essen nicht oft im Supermarkt mit Bargeld, die Kassiererinnen 
halten einen "Fufi" auch immer unter UV Licht um zu prüfen ob er echt ist. 
Siehe hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurobanknoten



> Unter Schwarzlicht (UV-Licht) werden verschiedenfarbige Fasern im Papier sichtbar. Außerdem leuchten die EU-Flagge, der Sternenkreis sowie Teile des Druckbildes auf der Vorder- und der Rückseite des Scheines. Das Papier selbst fluoresziert jedoch nicht. Amateurhaft gefertigtes Falschgeld, das oft aus normalem Papier hergestellt wird, fluoresziert auf der gesamten Fläche bläulich weiß. Echte Banknoten, die beispielsweise in der Waschmaschine mitgewaschen wurden, fluoreszieren ebenfalls auf der gesamten Fläche, da die optischen Aufheller im Waschmittel sich auf der Banknote niederschlagen und diese unter UV-Licht blau fluoreszieren. Bei Falsifikaten wird zunehmend das UV-Bild imitiert.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich bin ja davon überzeugt, das Sonja die ganze Arbeit macht:
> 
> Telefondienst
> Regale einräumen
> ...



Helmut, woher weist du das jetzt schonwieder???  :icon_eek: 

@Markus:
Das steht doch in der Beschreibung.


> Geldscheinprüftischgerät
> zum Überprüfen von Geldscheinen und Kreditkarten.
> Stromversorgung 230V


Helmut hat das erkannt, eine UV-Röhre.

@Dia: 
Die runde im Lehmitz geht klar, aber erstmal musst Du auch was kaufen. 

@*
Danke für die positiven Rückmeldungen. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Sockenralf (7 Juni 2011)

Hallo Timo,

bei uns im Geschäft ist immer mal das eine oder andere Teil übrig, welches bis zum Ende gut funktioniert hat.

Wie sind denn eigentlich deine "Ankaufsmodalitäten"?
Gibt´s Rechnung?
Müssten wir Gewährleistung übernehmen?
Wie ermittelt sich der Preis? (Wir wollen nix daran "verdienen" --> alles was wir kriegen ist mehr als nix, wenn wir´s wegwerfen würden)
Was kannst du denn eigentlich alles brauchen?


MfG


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 Juni 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo Timo,
> 
> bei uns im Geschäft ist immer mal das eine oder andere Teil übrig, welches bis zum Ende gut funktioniert hat.


 


> Wie sind denn eigentlich deine "Ankaufsmodalitäten"?


Ich bekomme was Angeboten, überlege, kaufe, oder auch nicht. 


> Gibt´s Rechnung?


Bei mir ja, und 1 Jahr Gewährleistung, wenn ich was einkaufe natürlich auch mit Rechnung.


> Müssten wir Gewährleistung übernehmen?


Müsst ihr nicht, Nein


> Wie ermittelt sich der Preis? (Wir wollen nix daran "verdienen" --> alles was wir kriegen ist mehr als nix, wenn wir´s wegwerfen würden)


"Verhandlungssache" 



> Was kannst du denn eigentlich alles brauchen?


Alles, was sich wieder verkaufen lässt, und ich es selbst Testen und checken kann.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 Juni 2011)

Wie ist das denn mit den Versandtkosten?
Ist auch Abholung möglich?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 Juni 2011)

Hi Rainer

Selbstabholung ist natürlich auch möglich.
Das wird im Bestellvorgang auch abgefragt, DHL 6,90 oder Selbstabholer 0,00€

Gruß
Timo


----------



## SoftMachine (25 Juni 2011)

Hey, Timo,
nochmal viel Erfolg !!!


----------



## bike (25 Juni 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hey, Timo,
> nochmal viel Erfolg !!!



Das sei ihm gegönnt. 


bike


----------



## SoftMachine (25 Juni 2011)

hallo bike,



bike schrieb:


> Das sei ihm gegönnt.
> bike


 
ich steh eben grad aufm Schlauch: 
den hier <  >  verstehe ich jetzt gerade nicht ... ??
klär mich auf !!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juni 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> hallo bike,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist wieder nur eine dumme anmache, nicht daran stören, er kann nicht anders.


----------



## bike (25 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Das ist wieder nur eine dumme anmache, nicht daran stören, er kann nicht anders.



Seltsam, dass ich niemand persönlich anmache 

Aber du weißt es ja gut und besser.


bike


----------



## Question_mark (26 Juni 2011)

Hallo,



			
				Soft_Machine schrieb:
			
		

> den hier < > verstehe ich jetzt gerade nicht ... ??



Ich auch nicht so wirklich, aber manche Fahrradfahrer haben offenbar permanente Schäden durch Stürze erlitten. Der Scharping ist ja ein gutes und prominentes Beispiel dafür, das zwar ein gewisser Grad von Schwachsinn schon vor dem Sturz latent vorhanden war. Naja, und als der Mallorca-Flieger dann zum x-ten Mal auf die Birne gefallen ist, dann war es dann endgültig vorbei.

Fazit : Solche Flachbirnen erledigen sich von selber, man muss nur geduldig darauf warten ( siehe Suchbegriff "Darwin award").

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (1 September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Neuer Monat, neues Angebot. 
Diesen Monat:
http://shop.tohisparts.de/product_info.php?products_id=189



> GP NiMH AA-Mignon Hochstrom-Akku 2700 mAh. Akku mit top performance, Schnellladefähig, besonders geeignet für Geräte mit hohem Strombedarf. Zeitlich befristete Sonderaktion 4+2: Sie bezahlen den Preis von 4 STück und erhalten 2 Stück gratis., Neu OVP



Und da diese Frage öfters mal wieder auftaucht:
Ja, bei mir darf JEDER einkaufen, auch Privatpersonen. 

Gruß
Timo


----------

